# hedghog owners please help...



## xxpaynee (Apr 15, 2011)

hey guys, i have been told to put my thread on this side of the website as it may be more helpful ... im looking into getting albino hedgdogs over the summer period when i have finished college, but i want to know more about looking after them and housing them .. please help  

cheersss


----------



## Lenor (Jul 24, 2009)

Pygmy hedgehogs can make great pets for the right people. Bear in mind they are nocturnal, are covered in spines and will curl up at the slightest noise that makes them jump (obviously the tamer they are the less they ball up), so you will have to get used to prickled fingers and you won't see a lot of your pet up and about unless you also have a mainly nocturnal lifestyle. However, they are VERY cute, quite easy to maintain if you get the basics right, and the pitter patter of there little legs at playtime always makes me smile....

Housing wise, minimum 3-4ft cage, most people use vivariums adapted with extra vents or mesh doors to increase ventilation or the Zoozone 2 cage. Hedgehogs will try and climb cages with horizontal bars but they ain't as agile as they think they are, so they often fall and can injure themselves, or they can trap and even break legs, so best avoided.

Unless your house is very toasty constantly all year round they will need some form of extra heating, usually a CHE lamp or a heat mat, always on a thermostat. needs to be usually 20-26C, some hedgies seem to feel the cold more than others. If it gets too cold they can go into a state of torpor which can progress to a true hibernation attempt, but unlike our wild uk hedgies who spent months laying down appropriate fat stores, pygmy hogs are unable to survive hibernation, so they must be monitored regularly (ie daily) for signs of torpor.

Never house two hedgies together. They are naturally solitary and have no desire to share their space with another hog. Males are especially territorial. Anyone who tells you they have two hedgies living happily together is likely just failing to notice the bite wounds, or that one is thriving very poorly. They don't need company, they don't want company, they don't "want a friend", don't make them angry and unhappy by trying to make them group living creatures.

Diet: good quality cat bicuits, go for things low in fat and reasonably high in protein ( I believe max 10% fat and about 30% protein is recommended, but sure someone will correct me if i've mis-remembered that). Supplement with mealworms (they LOVE these!) waxworms (fatty, so not too many), crickets/locusts (dead or alive), fruit and veg (no grapes, raisins, onions) (some hogs won't touch a vegetable - I know mine won't!). Avoid fish-flavoured cat foods.

Get an exercise wheel with a solid floor (no bars). Hedgies will travel anything from 5 to 15miles a night foraging - they need lots of exercise in captivity!

Heavy ceramic water bowls that can't be tipped over are better than bottles.

Putting the wheel in a kittenlitter tray makes spot cleaning easier - most hedgies poo on the move so will tend to go there. Wheels need cleaning pretty much daily!

Those are the main bits I think, but here has lots and lots more info and all of it's worth reading.....
Pygmy Hogs UK - African Pygmy Hedgehog Forum - Portal


----------



## xxpaynee (Apr 15, 2011)

thanks for tht  that is really helpful  i think i have seen on a couple of websites that people use inside guinea pig cages or huge hamster cages .. what kind of cage would you recomened?


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

I can't really add anything else as Lenor has covered most things.

If you are after a baby then please buy one from a responsible breeder and not a pet shop, and make sure they are registering them with the UKAPH Registery.
If you enquire about a hedgehog from a good breeder, then do expect to fill in a questionaire so the breeders can get to know you and get an idea of how much research you have done to ensure a hoglet is placed in the best possible home.

Or if you want a rescue hog
Home - Homeless Hogs


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

xxpaynee said:


> thanks for tht  that is really helpful  i think i have seen on a couple of websites that people use inside guinea pig cages or huge hamster cages .. what kind of cage would you recomened?


The most common cages used are Zoozone 2 cages which are large plastic tanks with a wire lid. If getting one of these make sure it is the bigger one and not the light blue or pink ones which are too small.










The other popular option is vivariums. Either glass fronted with extra air vents put in, or mesh fronted. Vivs need to be at least 3ft.

This is my hogs viv to give you an idea. The glass was taken out for the pic









Avoid cages with bars such as the indoor rabbit cages as hogs can climb and fall, trapping their legs and breaking limbs or severely injuring themselves.


----------



## xxpaynee (Apr 15, 2011)

thankyou  this is sooo helpful  i will keep an eye out for some hogs going  thankss guyss


----------



## protheroe (Nov 14, 2010)

What a fantastic viv!! :2thumb:


----------

